# FE Industrial Engineering



## Jennalelv (Feb 7, 2014)

Does anyone know of any other good sources for the FE Industrial Engineering Exam?

I have read through the Kaplan book, but it seems pretty sparse on the IE topics (half of the book seems to be devoted to Engineering Sciences even though it only represents 5-8 questions.

I have purchased, but haven't received, the PE study book from IIE, but haven't received it yet and was wondering how helpful it is for the FE exam and whether people have other recommendations or sources for questions, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## solomonb (Feb 25, 2014)

This is not as difficult as you are making it. Go to NCEES.org and review the elements of examination for the FE industrial exam. What you will find is everything that is included in your undergraduate BS curriculum. Use your college textbooks to prepare for the examination. Know the FE reference manual-- where the formulas are and how they are used. If you are a second semester senior, you should have either taken, or are taking every course that pertains to the FE industrial exam. If you sold your textbooks, find a buddy to borrow from while you study.

Don't make this any harder than it is-- it is NOT that hard. I don't know of any book specifically designed for the FE industrial exam-- however, as a budding engineer, you can solve this problem without difficulty!

Good Luck!


----------



## Jennalelv (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Solomonb. You are right that I was over thinking things. I just logged into NCEES this morning and found out that I had passed!!

Pretty stoked!


----------



## Jennalelv (Mar 6, 2014)

I ended up purchasing a couple of books that were helpful, that I am happy to sell if anyone is interested:


2014 Kaplan Industrial Engineering FE Handbook ($80 new)

IIE Review for the Professional Engineers Examination in Industrial Engineering, 4th ed. ($100 new)


----------



## solomonb (Mar 6, 2014)

Congratulations on passing!!! Now, see, I told you that it was not that hard! We always try to make it exponentially more complicated than it really is! Get your certificate, put it up in your office, get your 4 years of experience and then get your PE! You can do this.

I remain very proud of you!


----------

